# [HELP]Building a gaming rig after 3+ years



## noob (Mar 21, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
*A: 1. Gaming,HD Movies , VS 2010 , SQL Server, moderate PS work *

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
*A: 40K without graphics card. Will buy graphics card for sure in next 1-2 months*

4. Planning to overclock? 
A: *No time to overclock*.

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Windows 7 64 bit.

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: *500GB or 500 GB x 2 if possible in 40K budget* I already have 500 GB USB HDD for back-up

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:  *22-24 Inch FULL HD (24' Inch LED if possible) * ready to spend more on it cauz this is an investment and can be used with future config too.

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 7/10

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: No. But have good idea. Will be done by assembler.

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
*A: Next 10 days*

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: *WTF is future proof?. kal mein mar gaya toh kya karega "future proof" configuration le ke ? mera aatma thodi aakee game khelega *

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
*A: Speakers,UPS,Spike Guard,Keyboard,Mouse.*

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
*A: Mumbai*

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:
*1. Gaming and FULL HD Movies
2. Strong Build quality of cabinet with better cable management and proper air flow (120 mm+ fans with less noise) + good PSU (again with big fan and less noise) Dont need any fancy fans with LED lights and all..Acc to me it sucks esp when you play games at night or watch movies at night. 
3. Will buy gfx card later so suggest PSU accordingly.
4. Make sure that MOBO fits in cabinet without blocking any other components. A frnd of mine had issues cauz of m-atx mobo and small cabinet while installing external sound card. Finally he gave-up.
*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 21, 2011)

will you sli or crossfire later?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 21, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DP67BG|8500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*PSU*
|Corsair VX450W|3500
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|BenQ G2220HD|7300

|
*Total*
|38000


----------



## noob (Mar 21, 2011)

Nopes Jaskanwar Singh..

Intel DP67BG will require external GFX..right ? as said, i will buy gfx card after 1-2 months cauz by that time i will have 10-15k in hand from google.

again ,Benq G2220HD is not LED. 

I guess LED has much better picture quality than LCD...correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 21, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> Nopes Jaskanwar Singh..
> 
> Intel DP67BG will require external GFX..right ? as said, i will buy gfx card after 1-2 months cauz by that time i will have 10-15k in hand from google.
> 
> ...



soo picky...


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 21, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> again ,Benq G2220HD is not LED.
> 
> I guess LED has much better picture quality than LCD...correct me if i am wrong.



Dell ST2220L - 8.7K


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 21, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67CL|6500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*PSU*
|Corsair VX450W|3500
*Case*
|CM 690 II Plus Advanced|5500
*Monitor*
|Dell ST2220L|8500

|
*Total*
|40200


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 21, 2011)

If avail get Nzxt Gamma cabinet...


----------



## noob (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> soo picky...



yes man....dont want to make any mistake this time. I hated my old PC sound so much that i got a DELL Lappy the very next day when my desktop went kaput.

And i am not compromising on Display and Cabinet as same can be used in upgrade if required in future. Its an investment.


----------



## noob (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



which GFX card you suggest later with this config ? How about CM 690 cabinet ?  i am ready to cut on HDD space.


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 21, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> 11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
> A: *WTF is future proof?. kal mein mar gaya toh kya karega "future proof" configuration le ke ? mera aatma thodi aakee game khelega *



Hahaha lolz..


----------



## noob (Mar 21, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> will you sli or crossfire later?



With respect to all those who posted , any inputs from your side ?



bhushan05d251 said:


> Hahaha lolz..



ha ha ha..sahi baath hai bahi..2012 is coming 

*whats the idle temp for Intel Core i5 2500k and while under load. ?? *


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 21, 2011)

Anil check this...



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67CL|6500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*PSU*
|Corsair VX450W|3500
*Case*
|CM 690 II Plus Advanced|5500
*Monitor*
|Dell ST2220L|8500

|
*Total*
|40200


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 21, 2011)

slightly editing gaurav's config -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
|
*Comments*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000|
*Motherboard*
|Intel DP67BG|8500|
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500|
*Graphic Card*
|Nvidia 8400GS|1600|to run the system
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1700|
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|4100|sufficient for cards upto 6950 or 560ti
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced(with transparent side panel)|5500|better case for better system.
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7300|DELL ST2220L is at 8.7k if you want LED. more better is Samsung P2350 for 10.5k~
|
*Total*
|42200|


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 21, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67CL|6500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|4100
*Case*
|CM 690 II Plus Advanced|5500
*Monitor*
|Dell ST2220L|8500

|
*Total*
|40800
Used Jas's PSU suggestion.

Jas does he need to buy 8400GS if he gets GPU in 2 months??? He can get the H67CL board and not worry about gfx now...


----------



## noob (Mar 21, 2011)

*@ALL : Request you not to consider Graphic Card now. i am anyways buys a REAL GOOD card after max 2 months. *

How much approx *cooling and SOUND * difference i can see using CM 690 II  vs nzxt gamma costing 2K ? 
I will spend the difference in getting better monitor than suggested above if possible.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 21, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> which GFX card you suggest later with this config ? How about CM 690 cabinet ?  i am ready to cut on HDD space.



CM 690 is gr8 cabby...
GPU depends on your budget....



talktoanil said:


> *@ALL : Request you not to consider Graphic Card now. i am anyways buys a REAL GOOD card after max 2 months. *
> 
> How much approx *cooling and SOUND * difference i can see using CM 690 II  vs nzxt gamma costing 2K ?



IMO nothing big, other than cable management....
For cooling, u can add fans ...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 21, 2011)

Anil...slow down and see *my post above*.


----------



## rupankur (Mar 21, 2011)

After 3+ years, you get a MOBO H67 or P67 that is faulty-design or repaired, so wait another 6 to 8month you will get MOBO - Z68 for current processor Sandybridge.


----------



## kamal_saran (Mar 21, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> by that time i will have 10-15k in hand from google.


please throw light


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 21, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> *@ALL : Request you not to consider Graphic Card now. i am anyways buys a REAL GOOD card after max 2 months. *
> 
> How much approx *cooling and SOUND * difference i can see using CM 690 II  vs nzxt gamma costing 2k?
> I will spend the difference in getting better monitor than suggested above if possible.



there is no need of getting a h67 with 2500k. 
*and with p67 you need a graphic card*. so suggested you a basic one to use till you get a proper one. 

and so many posts!! guys let the op read them. its leading to confusion!!!



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Jas does he need to buy 8400GS if he gets GPU in 2 months??? He can get the H67CL board and not worry about gfx now...



why pair a k with h67?

if he is getting good one in his budget why not?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 21, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> there is no need of getting a h67 with 2500k.
> *and with p67 you need a graphic card*. so suggested you a basic one to use till you get a proper one.
> 
> why pair a k with h67?
> ...



Well ok. He's not gonna OC. Then he can settle for i5-2400 and keep the H67 and not worry about GFX now.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67CL|6500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|4100
*Case*
|CM 690 II Plus Advanced|5500
*Monitor*
|Dell ST2220L|8500

|
*Total*
|39300


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 21, 2011)

gaurav you didnt understand my point. if he gets a k in his budget, why not? later he can oc. and its more futureproof.


(its not he wont get time even on a sunday later)


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 21, 2011)

Let's face it. He's gonna use it to DO stuff and not OC so 2500k is not a necessity. *But if he can, then 2500k+P67BG+8400GS (for now) is fine by me.*


----------



## noob (Mar 21, 2011)

*After reading all above posts, Here are 1st few questions.*

1. How much will be the performance difference when compared with new Z68 chip-set which is due in next few months

2. How much difference i will notice in SOUND and COOLING when using CM 690 II Plus Advanced vs nzxt gamma 2K wala cabinet.  i.e Justify how CM 690 is better than nzxt ?

3. if not much, then can i use the amount saved here in buying a much better LED monitor (24 Inch) If yes, which model ?

4. Which card you suggest if i plan to buy it now ?

5. Why do i need i2500K n not i5-2500 when i am not going to over clock this system at all.

6. Is B3 version of mobo available in Mumbai Market ? Any member purchased recently ?



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> gaurav you didnt understand my point. if he gets a k in his budget, why not? later he can oc. and its more futureproof.
> 
> 
> (its not he wont get time even on a sunday later)



No matter how much we over-clock , performance wont increase more than 20%  
I will buy additional RAM if required in future. thats a real boost


----------



## noob (Mar 21, 2011)

kamal_saran said:


> please throw light



Google Adsense. I am a forum owner and admin for Marathi Kavita | à¤®à¤°à¤¾à¤ à¥€ à¤•à¤µà¤¿à¤¤à¤¾- à¤•à¤µà¤¿à¤¤à¤¾à¤‚à¤šà¥‡ à¤®à¤¾à¤¹à¥‡à¤°à¤˜à¤° - Index which ranks 1st in google and the only active forum of its kind


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 21, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> I will buy additional RAM if required in future. thats a real boost



Not really a boost. 4GB is a boost by itself.

Z68 won't increase performance by much i think. *its a chipset for god's sake and not a proccy so forget about it.*

About cabby query, check reviews. Gamma is good at its price range. But CM 690 II is on another tier so its bound to be better.

*k* proccies have unlocked multipliers which is used in OCing. *non-k* ones are locked.

for gfx card get *MSI NGTX560Ti Twin Frozr II 1GB @15k* if you get 15k from google.

i don't live in mumbai.


----------



## noob (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks. Considering above facts you mentioned , how much will be the total cost INCLUDING graphics card ?

Will check with my dad if he can give 15K  udhar for card..rest i will buy on my own 



*Whats the normal temp range of i5 when idle and playing games ?*

*EDIT : *
WOW..Highly impressed with review of  CM 690 II, I am getting the very same. 
Review Link:  Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced Case Review - Overclockers Club


----------



## Faun (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> for gfx card get *MSI NGTX560Ti Twin Frozr II 1GB @15k* if you get 15k from google.



It's 14.8k now


----------



## Cilus (Mar 22, 2011)

talktoanil, since you are gonna run VS2010 and SQL server which requires a lot of CPU power and Ram, my suggestion will be getting 8 GB ram or a single 4 GB module for now. You don't need very high performance ram, instead go for normal value rams 

My suggestion will be

Intel Core i5 2500K @ 11K
Intel DP67BG @ 8.5K
Corsair 2 X 4 GB DDR3 1333 MHz @ 4.6K
Tagan StoneRock TG600 U3 @ 4.15K
Seagate 1 TB 7200.12 @ 2.7K
Cooler Master Elite 430 @ 2.5K
Dell ST2220L @ 8.6K

Total around 42K. This config will suits all your need. It can perform in all kind of applications you've mentioned smoothly and when a Gfx card added will be converted a true gaming rig.
And I think a 5.5K cabinet is too much for a 40K config. Elite 430 is one of the best cabinets for its value and it is more than capable of sustaining the components inside it.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 22, 2011)

^+1 to cilus


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, cilus is right. Dont spend 5.5k on a cabby with 40k budget.
Go with CM 430 --- 2.5k
or 
NZXT M59 --- 3.5k


----------



## rupankur (Mar 22, 2011)

Intel Z68 Express Chipset Preview:

Intel Z68 Express Chipset Preview: SSD Caching And Quick Sync : Z68 Express Makes Its Debut


confirm only Intel B3 version available in India.


----------



## noob (Mar 22, 2011)

Cooler Master Elite 430  is good..but how good is it in terms of cooling and LOW SOUND coming from system ? I need a silent PC (lowest possible sound when in load).

I guess CM 690 II Plus Advanced is worth the price. 

Please compare CM 690 II Plus Advanced and Cooler Master Elite 430. which is better in terms of cooling.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 22, 2011)

Check the review of Elite 430 over here. You will be definitely surprised to see that how much performance it can provide. In CPU and GPU cooling performance it is able to beat CM 690.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 22, 2011)

*@ op*

You can get an *i7 2600 (non k cpu) @ 15k* and pair it with a h67 chipset. I suggested this because i see you have no plans on overclocking. By a good gpu later on.Create a new thread when you plan to buy the card.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 22, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Check the review of Elite 430 over here. You will be definitely surprised to see that how much performance it can provide. In CPU and GPU cooling performance it is able to beat CM 690.



that 690 is old one.  and you cant compare these cases. completely different price points and features.
for example -*www.overclockers.com/cooler-master-c690-ii-advanced-review/
*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/cooler_master_cm690ii_advanced/3.htm

but 430 is best for mid range budget systems.
*www.legitreviews.com/article/1401/5/

and yes op can go for 430.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 22, 2011)

@jas if OP can find Gamma, he can get it over CM 430 ryt? On seeing this...

NZXT Gamma Chassis Review

Cooler Master Elite 430 Review


----------



## noob (Mar 22, 2011)

NZXT Gamma Chassis Review is cool...will get this one.

My Final config..have to choose between monitor now

*CPU*	 Intel Core i5 2400	9500	
*MOBO *	Intel DH67CL	6500	
*RAM*  	G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL	2500	
*HDD*	  Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7200.12 SATA 3Gbs	1800	
*CABINET*	  NZXT Gamma Chassis	2000	
*PSU*	 SeaSonic S12II 520	4100	
*MONITOR*	 Dell ST2220L	8500	
		                              11,300.00	BENQ G2420*HD*Resolution 1920x1080
		                               10,000.00	Samsung P2350

*EDIT:*
Called PrimeABGB now , All B3 version motherboard are out of stock and will be made available in 1st week of April.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 22, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> @jas if OP can find Gamma, he can get it over CM 430 ryt? On seeing this...
> 
> NZXT Gamma Chassis Review
> 
> Cooler Master Elite 430 Review



i cant say anything. i prefer 430 due to more clearance and also space for longer graphic cards. extra cables can also be put at bottom. proper management can be done with zip ties provided.


----------



## rupankur (Mar 22, 2011)

Intel Z68 Express Chipset Preview:

Intel Z68 Express Chipset Preview: SSD Caching And Quick Sync : Z68 Express Makes Its Debut


----------



## noob (Apr 7, 2011)

Whats the cost of SATA 3 6gbps HDD ?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 8, 2011)

WDC Black SATA3 1TB -- 4.5k


----------



## coolgame (Apr 8, 2011)

PROCCY   - INTEL CORE i7 2600                     -14.9K	
MOBO	      - ASUS P8H67-M-LE(USB3 SUPPORT)	                      -6.5K
MONITOR	-BENQ G2222 22 inch Wide LED Monitor	-8.35K
HDD	        -SEGATE 1TB	                               - 2.8K
RAM	      - CORSAIR XMS3 1600Mhz DDR3 4GB 	       -2.65K
PSU	       - SEASONIC S12II 620	                      - 5.4K
CASE	       -NZXT GAMMA	                                -2.2K
FANS	       - CM r4 blue led x2	                           - 0.85k
TOTAL~44K​
@OP:IF YOU BUY A P67 BOARD,YOU WILL HAVE TO BUY A DISCRETE GPU BECAUSE P67 DOES NOT SUPPORT ONBOARD GRAPHICS AND U WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT UR MONITOR TO YOUR PC.


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 8, 2011)

if OP is planning to buy discrete gpu soon then it's ok otherwise *only k proccys of i5 and i7 series i.e. i5 2500k and i7 2600k have Intel HD Graphis 3000* which is superior than 2000 version..other i3, i5 and i7 proccys have 2000 version as we all know..


----------



## noob (Apr 9, 2011)

*Making a purchase in a week period now. HELP REQUIRED*

here is the things i figured out now.

CPU : Intel i5 SB 2400 9700  *goo.gl/unLjt

Motherboard: Asus P8H67 M LE  6500 *goo.gl/rxQBa 
or Asus P8H67-M EVO REV 3.0-New H67 B3 *goo.gl/KN477


RAM : Corsair 2 X 4 GB DDR3 1333 MHz @ 4.6K 

HDD: 500 GB Segate *goo.gl/Z43ga 1800

Cabinet: NZXT Gamma Computer Case  *goo.gl/8G6Rf 2,200.00	

PSU : SEASONIC S12II 620	 - 5.4K

Monitor : Dell ST2220L	8500 or 
Benq V2410 24" LED Monitor *goo.gl/ttYZO  13,300


Need help on 

1. Will motherboard i choose from above will fit into the cabinet properly ?
2. is PSU ok considering that i am buying a gfx card in next 1-2 months ?
3. Give online link to purchase RAM. I need 8GB RAM. Make sure RAM is compatible with mobo from above list. 
4. Which monitor i should purchase ? i need HDMI + gr8 screen for HD movies.
5. what abt all the fitting screw ? provided with cabinet ? I am going to assemble PC on my own.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2011)

1.it will fit easily

2.PSU is super class

3.Gskill Ripjaws 8GB DDR3 1333Mhz 4GB X 2

4.Dell ST2220L seems good to me
wait for others to suggest


----------



## sparx (Apr 9, 2011)

1.Yes
2.Yes

(aaaargh piyush beat me)

4.You don't necessarily need HDMI for HD movies, DVI and HDMI both being digital has similar picture quality, but if you are getting audio out from the monitor then HDMI comes to the scene, otherwise DVI is enough. Dell ST2220L is great it has HDMI option too, if you are happy with 22inch its the choice for you.


----------



## noob (Apr 9, 2011)

4. in terms of clarity which one should i get ? i am ready to pay that 13,300 premium price for clarity. cant compro on monitor  i dont want to ruin my HD movies viewing exp



Piyush said:


> 1.it will fit easily
> 
> 2.PSU is super class
> 
> ...



RAM link you gave says compatible with ONLY P55 n H55 chipset. 
give link from PrimeABGB if possible. its mumbai based.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> 4. in terms of clarity which one should i get ? i am ready to pay that 13,300 premium price for clarity. cant compro on monitor  i dont want to ruin my HD movies viewing exp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they are compatible
and SMC is providing stuff at good price
go grab them

primeabgb
Corsair RAM | 4GB Memory | Corsair India | Buy Corsair RAM | Buy Memory in India

price seems more to me


----------



## noob (Apr 9, 2011)

Piyush said:


> they are compatible
> and SMC is providing stuff at good price
> go grab them
> 
> ...



*Need 8 GB RAM:  4GB x 2*
also which mobo to buy ?

M not going to over clock or add a 2 gfx cards in it. 
All i need is HDMI on mobo + a nice build quality 
any mobo with onboard wifi in H67 B3 version yet ?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, Asus P8H67-I Deluxe has onboard WiFi support. But i dont have any idea of its availablility in India.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> *Need 8 GB RAM:  4GB x 2*
> also which mobo to buy ?
> 
> M not going to over clock or add a 2 gfx cards in it.
> ...



take anyone of above two that u mentioned above
they both have HDMI

btw why do u require 8gb of ram

and regarding wi-fi.....i was not able to find any in the market
try to search yourself


----------



## noob (Apr 9, 2011)

I do a lot of stuff on VM and VS 2010 , SQL server 2010 bla bla bla...  
and Wifi mobo costs 10K eBay India: ASUS Motherboard P8H67-I DELUXE Intel I7 C2D Quad CPU (item 180649472313 end time 10-Apr-2011 13:01:27 IST) worth buying ?

i have router in hall  and Lappy now in bedroom. Dont want to get into wiring hassels now.


----------



## ankit0_0 (Apr 9, 2011)

if u will be using gtx 560 ti then a 550w power supply will be sufficient like corsair vx550 which will cost u 4.6k
i dont know how is the brand seasonic but i would recommend  u to buy corsair tx650 v2 which costs 5.5k instead of seasonic S12II 620 
and instead of buying NZXT gamma go for cooler master elite 430
for motherboard dont buy Asus P8H67 M LE as it doesnt have USB 3.0 instead go for a Asus P8H67 M PRO rather than buying Asus P8H67 M EVO


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 9, 2011)

ankit0_0 said:


> if u will be using gtx 560 ti then a 550w power supply will be sufficient like corsair vx550 which will cost u 4.6k
> i dont know how is the brand seasonic but i would recommend  u to buy corsair tx650 v2 which costs 5.5k instead of seasonic S12II 620



SeaSonic = Best PSU brand out there. Did you know most of the Corsair's PSUs are made by SeaSonic??
SeaSonic S12II 620 @5.4k is excellent.

However, *Corsair VX450 @3.5k* will be enough for his system.


----------



## noob (Apr 9, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> SeaSonic = Best PSU brand out there. Did you know most of the Corsair's PSUs are made by SeaSonic??
> 
> SeaSonic S12II 620 @5.4k is excellent.



plz answer my 1 2 3 4 question posted.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 9, 2011)

1. Will motherboard i choose from above will fit into the cabinet properly ?

--> Yes.

2. is PSU ok considering that i am buying a gfx card in next 1-2 months ?

--> Get *Corsair VX450 @3.5k*. If you feel insecure, get *SeaSonic SII 520 @4.1k*.

3. Give online link to purchase RAM. I need 8GB RAM. Make sure RAM is compatible with mobo from above list. 

--> *G.Skill Sandy Bridge 2x4GB DDR3 1600Mhz @5.3k*. Do you really need 8GB???

4. Which monitor i should purchase ? i need HDMI + gr8 screen for HD movies.

--> Dell ST2220L will be okay I think. Better get others' views on it.


----------



## ankit0_0 (Apr 9, 2011)

@ gaurav h67 MOBO does not support 1600 MHz the max it supports is 1333 MHz


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> 1. Will motherboard i choose from above will fit into the cabinet properly ?
> 
> --> Yes.
> 
> ...



theres no problem about seasonic
if he can get hi hands on that PSU (II 520)...he's lucky then

actually seasonic is the OEM of corsair's PSU (most of the models)
so you can expect


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 9, 2011)

ankit0_0 said:


> @ gaurav h67 MOBO does not support 1600 MHz the max it supports is 1333 MHz





Well it'll downclock I guess.


----------



## noob (Apr 9, 2011)

ankit0_0 said:


> @ gaurav h67 MOBO does not support 1600 MHz the max it supports is 1333 MHz



WTF man...thanks   suggest me 4GB x 2 RAM now  with online link from SMC if possible or any other trusted store


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 9, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> WTF man...thanks   suggest me 4GB x 2 RAM now  with online link from SMC if possible or any other trusted store



Can't find any other compatible memory in SMC.


----------



## noob (Apr 9, 2011)

how about this RAM frnds ?

Buy Gskill RAM | G Skill Memory | Gskill 8GB RAM | Gskill India


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 9, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> how about this RAM frnds ?
> 
> Buy Gskill RAM | G Skill Memory | Gskill 8GB RAM | Gskill India



No H67 mobo listed in the qualified mobo list.


----------



## noob (Apr 9, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> No H67 mobo listed in the qualified mobo list.



then give me ebay link. no issues. 

And i guess , 1.5v is their , so it should work.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 9, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> then give me ebay link. no issues.
> 
> And i guess , 1.5v is their , so it should work.



*G.Skill F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL @5k*


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2011)

Continue in your new thread: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...9140-my-final-config-need-final-thoughts.html*


----------

